# Quick question!



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I am interested in rooting my sister in laws RAZR because she's jealous of my Nexus since I have a theme etc...

I already looked up how to root and I currently use AOKP on my Nexus. What would you guys recommend as the most stable ICS rom?

She lives two hours away from me so troubleshooting will be tricky and I just want something that works. If there is no such ROM yet I'll hold off.

Thanks for reading
Collin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Holding off would be my advice. You can theme GB. If she had the skill, might be different, but you're looking at pissed off calls about how you broke her phone while you're stuck at work or something. Not worth it IMO.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I bought a Touchpad for a friend of mine. After setting up moboot to dual boot either webOS or Android on 3 Touchpads, I knew he would never get it.

So to prevent the "what the heck do I do now" phone calls, I called him and said to preserve our friendship I would not sell it to him or even give it to him.

He wasn't happy but I was.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

No good dead goes unpunished.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

With ICS supposedly official coming this month, I would at least wait until that drops and then do some theming (which shouldn't break anything assuming you are just making some color/xml changes). Better than flashing an ICS ROM now that doesn't quite work and then going through the hassle later.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

have her wait and just download a new launcher. from experience rooting others peoples phones results in them calling you saying that their phone is messed up.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey man, I remember you from the G'Nex forums. Now I'm over here. Maybe, JUST MAYBE, Install the 6.14.75 leak but I wouldn't recommend that. These phones are nowhere near as Nice on crack flashing as the G'Nex. I actually came to the RAZR to keep me from that. If any of the recent builds that completely throw off the upgrade path are taken into account I feel like an official ICS release may finally be closing in. Then again the first ICS leak is coming up on two months old.


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> have her wait and just download a new launcher. from experience rooting others peoples phones results in them calling you saying that their phone is messed up.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


This is your best option at this time. Get a launcher that has a lot of themes. Ics should drop sooner rather than later.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

